# Need help for my Oral Interpretation Class.



## SoldierOfTheRock (Aug 30, 2007)

I need a few good suggestions for short stories and things of the like for my Oral Interpretation class. I have a few projects this semester where I get to stand in front of the class and read, and by read I mean it in the Oral Interp. kinda way...

So my problem is this, I just don't know of good literature. I Spurgeon would be a grand subject for prose, but as far as a short story with multiple characters... I have nothing. I can of course clip things and shorten. Trying to stay away from Bunyan on this one, I am sure it has been done before... though I would really like to do something from one of his works. I shall look over those when I get home this weekend.

Do any of you have any good suggestions that are not only entertaining but very relevant?

Thanks,
Joshua


----------



## weinhold (Aug 30, 2007)

Try a short story by Flannery O'Connor.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Aug 30, 2007)

Many thanks to you Paul, however, I do not know much about Flannery O'Conner, except a wikipedian knowledge. 

I guess I was hoping more for some dialog from Luther, Calvin, et al. I know Knox had a few words in his time. Does anyone know anything along those lines?


----------



## turmeric (Aug 30, 2007)

Theology? You want theology? I thought you wanted something likt _The Telltale Heart_ by Edgar Allan Poe! Flannery _is_ theological, just in an oblique way.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm really a Philistine. Can you tell me what Oral Interpretation is? I understand the words, but I've never heard of a class in this.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm guessing that it is to teach how to read aloud effectively. I'd go for something cool and strange to the modern ears: John Knox's defense against the Idolatrous Mass!

http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualNLs/vindicat.htm

Of course, it may be offensive these days. But, oh, the language.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 30, 2007)

The Old Deluder Law of Massachusetts


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow Vic, that is awesome, and perhaps with practice I could do it competently. The thing is, if I pick something difficult and do a crappy job my grade suffers. I am sure it would be appreciated... at least by me.

My thanks to you as well Meg, but the difficulty with that story is that he does not want something he has already heard. I almost did that a couple of semesters ago in a speech class but I went with an excerpt from a Spurgeon sermon instead.

I will have to look at this Knox suggestion further.

Thank you all. I am still open to other suggestions.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 31, 2007)

The material here might be hard to do, but you'd be getting some good content if you could pull it off.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Aug 31, 2007)

Can you give me some background information on these guys Ruben? I have only slightly perused the first dialog. I must say, it looks interesting and methinks I will read it even if I do not use it for class.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Aug 31, 2007)

What about something from C.S. Lewis? Like the screwtape letters or something like that? That seems to be pretty short storyish..


----------



## py3ak (Aug 31, 2007)

Theodoret was a somewhat controversial figure over the Nestorian controversy. Under great pressure he finally condemned Nestorius provisionally (if he says this, I condemn him); and many have since come to the conclusion that Nestorius did not in fact teach the doctrine we think of as Nestorianism. I have enjoyed what I heave read of him.


----------

